# San Diego Science Festival 2009



## Bob (Feb 28, 2009)

San Diego Science Festival 2009 on April 4, 2009 in San Diego, California, USA
February 27, 2009 - 19:56 — Bob Burton
The San Diego Science Festival 2009 will take place on April 4, 2009 in San Diego, California, USA. Check out the San Diego Science Festival 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SanDiegoScience2009

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/sdsciencefestival/


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 28, 2009)

each competitor receives a free cube, eh?
awesome.
if only it wasn't such a small tournament.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ah, I remember talking to Adam about this. It's supposed to be more of a "casual cubing" type atmosphere. Basically, you come up at some point during the day, do your solves, then go out and check out the festival. At the end of the day, the results are revealed and the winner is decided.


----------



## dChan (Feb 28, 2009)

I would sign up if only they did not want the registration fee via PayPal. If I have a last minute change in plans it would suck to have wasted $15. I hope there is still a slot open when it gets closer to the actual competition date.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 28, 2009)

dChan said:


> I would sign up if only they did not want the registration fee via PayPal. If I have a last minute change in plans it would suck to have wasted $15. I hope there is still a slot open when it gets closer to the actual competition date.



Yes, but they need to also manage their spots. No-shows are bad, especially when there's limited space.

I'm guessing Adam wasn't thinking, "Hey, I'd like to have a competition with just a single event and one round!" It was probably more the science festival asking "Hey, can you do something Rubik's related? We can give you a single booth" and Adam making the best of it.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bryan's exactly right. They asked him to do something at the festival, and he's trying something that hasn't been done before.


----------



## dChan (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I never said there was anything wrong with the format. I was simply stating that I would have liked to reserve a spot but I cannot because of the competition's format.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 28, 2009)

dChan said:


> Well, I never said there was anything wrong with the format. I was simply stating that I would have liked to reserve a spot but I cannot because of the competition's format.



No, you said you can't reserve a spot because you can't properly mark off your calendar.


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2009)

I figure, I will probably be in. I don't want to miss any comps while I'm here.


----------



## dChan (Feb 28, 2009)

Bryan said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I never said there was anything wrong with the format. I was simply stating that I would have liked to reserve a spot but I cannot because of the competition's format.
> ...



I fail to see the difference.

Anyway, the point you were trying to make was that I was saying that there was a flaw with the format. And, obviously, I did not say there was.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 28, 2009)

dChan said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > dChan said:
> ...



He's saying don't blame the competition because you can't commit to the competition and stick to it.


----------



## dChan (Feb 28, 2009)

blade740 said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



Geez, when did I blame the competition? I said I could not reserve a spot because I don't want to have $15 wasted if I end up having a change of plans. And I said I hope there is still space when it gets closer to the actual competition date. Where did I blame the competition? I was merely stating a fact of my situation.

I am sorry but are you guys looking for fight or something? It seems that way.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 28, 2009)

I had my hands in the air for three hours last night while you rooted against me. Of course I'm looking for a fight. 

Also, we're just pointing out that your wording IMPLIES that you're blaming the competition. It's the difference between "I can't register because of the competition format" and "I can't register because I'm not yet sure if I'll be able to attend."


----------



## dChan (Mar 1, 2009)

dChan said:


> I would sign up if only they did not want the registration fee via PayPal. If I have a last minute change in plans it would suck to have wasted $15. I hope there is still a slot open when it gets closer to the actual competition date.



This is what I said. And of course I cannot sign up because of the competition's preregistration format. That directly relates to the fact that I cannot predict what might change for me in the next month leading up to the competition. This is what Bryan said:



Bryan said:


> Yes, but they need to also manage their spots. No-shows are bad, especially when there's limited space.
> 
> I'm guessing Adam wasn't thinking, "Hey, I'd like to have a competition with just a single event and one round!" It was probably more the science festival asking "Hey, can you do something Rubik's related? We can give you a single booth" and Adam making the best of it.



I already know why they have it formatted that way so I did not need an explanation as if I thought the format was a big problem. However you both seem to think that I did need an explanation apparently when I was merely stating a fact - I cannot preregister because something might happen between now and the competition date to change my plans. And I guess I should also say that I do not think it is the competition's fault otherwise you will think I am implying it is. So, it is not the competition's fault that I cannot preregister.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 1, 2009)

dChan said:


> I would sign up if only they did not want the registration fee via PayPal.



This is where my issue comes in. You're not stating that you won't sign up because there's limited competitors or you're not sure that you'll make it (like Andrew said). You're contingent on the paying fees via Paypal. You want the ability to be able to have zero repercussions for yourself and issues for the organizer if your schedule changes.


----------



## dChan (Mar 1, 2009)

Bryan said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > I would sign up if only they did not want the registration fee via PayPal.
> ...



You seriously are looking for a fight. I already clarified what I meant so many times. I am just stating a fact and am not blaming anyone for my situation. Can you understand that? I understand exactly why the preregistration is formatted as it is and I know that it directly relates to how the competition will be organized. I was just stating a fact of my situation.


----------



## Bob (Apr 5, 2009)

Results posted.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 6, 2009)

dChan said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > dChan said:
> ...



Let me get this straight... you're saying you would like to reserve a spot, but you can't because of the way the competition is formatted?

You're unable to reserve a spot, because you are not certain enough of your plans to put down $15 to attend? Isn't that kind of the very point of the $15? There is a very circular feeling to your statements. You want to go, and you would like to sign up, but the competition's format and registration process doesn't allow you to do so. But the competition's format and registration process is precisely designed to prevent people like you from showing up.

So why bother stating it?

Though, if you want a fight, I think we've resolved how to implement it.

That's kind of like saying... "I'd like to rent this apartment, but they want a $500 deposit with the application fee to hold the apartment. I'm not certain enough that I want it, and the $500 fee prevents me from taking it because I don't want to be out $500."

That's the entire point to the structure of the competition... this hurts my brain.

Out of curiosity, how many no-shows were there as a result of this procedure?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Out of curiosity, how many no-shows were there as a result of this procedure?



Cameron Almasi?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 6, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Well, there were only 18 competitors out of 24 slots. I'm not sure if that's due to 6 no-shows or just low turnout.



But looking at the pre-registered competitors, 23 signed up, so it looks like 5 no-shows.


----------



## shelley (Apr 6, 2009)

Most of the no-shows were from the Caltech crew. Only one person who paid the registration fee didn't show up, but he emailed me in advance and I told him he could apply the funds to his US Nationals registration later in the year.


----------

